# Plant found in NorthEast/Mid Atlantic



## NattyTank (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello - does anybody know what this picture is? Found it in PA.


----------



## NattyTank (Jul 19, 2013)

Somebody figured it out here - Podostemum cerataphyllum.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Natty I was wondering if you could give me the location you found that plant at? I've never seen it before and it would be interesting to find some. You can send me a private message if you'd like or post here.


----------



## NattyTank (Jul 19, 2013)

Found in a tributary to the Delaware River here in Bucks County PA. Our books say it extends all the way up to East Canada.
Found it in flowing waters. 
We saw it in a book called "Aquatic Plants of Pennsylvania" by Tim Block & Ann Rhoads but not sure if they wrote a similar book for every state or not. 1 of the dots on the map of PA was right where we found it...


----------

